# Bloat Prevention



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I always make Willie rest for 30 to 45 minutes after his meals. Vigorous play, which might involve jumping and flipping around and rolling over, is not allowed while he has a full stomach. Here is His Highness, Prince William of Whipple Lake, "enduring" his enforced rest period after dinner. Poor guy. LOL!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep likewise mswhipple, although sometimes it can be infuriating as Ruby is a "grazer" ie she'll have a nibble then do something else then go back and eat a bit more etc..


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh how sweet mswhipple! 8) 

I usually take Elza out for an hour walk (at the morning) then I feed her 15 minutes after the walk. This is when I work. On our days off she will have breakfast first then a walk 2 hours later. 
I've read a lot about bloat here on the forum and I'm a lot more careful with the feeding time ever since. 

Thanks for the awareness!!!


----------

